
The Awakening: Jabari Parker, Rising NBA Star - kevinwang
https://theringer.com/nba-milwaukee-bucks-jabari-parker-basketball-and-political-awakening-bea7f0d34a8
======
kevinwang
Unfortunately, this story has a sad development: Parker just had an MRI scan
on a knee injury from yesterday, and he's sadly sidelined for the next 12
months with another ACL tear.

I know this subject matter is pretty unusual for HN, but I thought his life
story was interesting, and well written, so I decided to share it here in case
someone else enjoys it as well.

